# 30mm guide bushings on trend skeleton jig?



## Calum Mair (Mar 8, 2020)

Hi all first post on here as really needing help,
Recently purchased a Trend T7EK as my last Bosch router packed in which i only ever used for worktop cutting and installation, as a noob to guide bushings as i only ever use the 30mm guide bush and don't really like swapping them on this machine can anyone tell me if i got a trend skeleton hinge jig that i could set it up to work with a 30mm guide bush, all information points to a 16mm bush but if i can get away with just have one bush for every job that would be great I'm constantly aware of stripping the heads of the screws on this router because its not one you can change the bush freely

Any information would help thanks all :smile:


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

If you always use the same hinge jig why would you have to swap to a different size bushing? You would have to go with whatever size bushing that is required based on the jig size.


----------

